# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  La trucha común se extinguirá antes del año 2100 en la Península Ibérica

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/biodive...-iberica-20619

*La trucha común se extinguirá antes del año 2100 en la Península Ibérica*


El cambio climático, la contaminación, la extracción de agua para regar los cultivos y la sobrepesca amenazan la supervivencia de la trucha común. Según un estudio español, el hábitat de este pez, muy sensible a los cambios de su entorno, se habrá reducido a la mitad en 2040, y habrá desaparecido prácticamente de los ríos ibéricos en 2100, con lo que también se extinguirán las poblaciones de esta especie.El calentamiento global amenaza la existencia de muchas especies de peces, en particular de la familia de los salmónidos, sensible a las alteraciones de temperatura al necesitar de aguas claras y frescas para vivir. *Según los cálculos de un estudio elaborado en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM)*, el hábitat de la trucha común (Salmo trutta) en la Península Ibérica habrá prácticamente desaparecido antes del año 2100.
*Ana Almodóvar es investigadora y primera autora de un trabajo publicado en la revista Global Change Biology* sobre cómo afectan, ahora y en el futuro, las variaciones de la temperatura en las poblaciones de truchas. Este animal tiene unos márgenes fisiológicos muy estrechos para vivir por lo que es un buen indicador del estado de los tramos altos de nuestros ríos, explica a SINC la experta.
Los científicos analizaron el registro de temperatura de Navarra entre 1975 y 2007, y mediante un modelo matemático calcularon la del agua de los ríos de esta región. Observamos una clara tendencia al alza y una pronunciada subida sobre 1986, señala Almodóvar. Además, el equipo monitorizó la población de truchas en 12 ríos de la cuenca del Ebro, y observó que el calentamiento estaba asociado a una disminución en las poblaciones de este pez.
Las medidas son muy exactas y el registro de temperaturas abarca una serie temporal muy larga, apunta la bióloga. Por ello, a partir de todos los datos recogidos, los científicos pudieron elaborar una previsión del estado de la trucha en el futuro.
En el mejor de los escenarios el que considera un cambio climático más leve la situación de la trucha es desastrosa, afirma Almódovar. El estudio recoge que debido al incremento de la temperatura de los ríos españoles, la trucha perderá la mitad de su hábitat en 2040, y prácticamente se habrá extinguido en 2100.
Según el equipo de investigación, estos resultados son extrapolables a otras regiones ibéricas y mediterráneas como las penínsulas Itálica, Balcánica y Anatólica. La región del Mediterráneo es una zona muy vulnerable a las variaciones climáticas y a la disminución de la disponibilidad de agua, comenta.
*Una pérdida irrecuperable*

Hasta ahora se intuía que, debido al cambio climático, las poblaciones de trucha de los países del sur de Europa iban a estar más afectadas que las del norte, pero faltaba un estudio concreto que avalara esta idea, señala Almodóvar.
La trucha de la Península Ibérica tiene una gran variabilidad genética y se la considera un punto caliente de la biodiversidad de esta especie en todo el continente. Las cuencas hispánicas son muy antiguas y han servido de refugio a la fauna europea durante las glaciaciones pleistocenas, explica la experta.
Los científicos denuncian que esta variabilidad no solo está amenazada por el cambio climático sino porque *a lo largo de los años se han repoblado los ríos españoles con truchas de otras procedencias genéticamente distintas a las nuestras.*
Hay una gran contaminación de genes alóctonos en las poblaciones nativas de estos peces ya que históricamente se han importado huevos de piscifactorías en vez de desarrollar aquí las líneas puras específicas de cada cuenca, lamenta la investigadora.
*La pesca, una de las muchas amenazas*

Debido a la contaminación, a la extracción del agua fluvial para regadío y al aumento de la temperatura, el estado ecológico de los ríos es cada vez más precario y ahora mismo solo hay truchas en las cabeceras de los ríos, constatan los científicos.
Además, la trucha es una especie prioritaria en la pesca deportiva en España y representa un recurso socioeconómico muy importante. Almodóvar subraya que la demanda de pesca de este animal es cada vez mayor y desde hace años algunos estudios científicos alertan sobre los problemas de la sobrepesca.
Una característica común de las poblaciones sometidas a la pesca deportiva es el descenso en el número de individuos mayores, debido a las extracciones de los ejemplares de gran tamaño, concluye la experta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es una malísima noticia.
Pero de todas formas la Tierra se va a ir degradando muy notablemente a partir de esta década.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Estará el hombre en el 2100? Yo desde luego no. Pero me temo que tal y como vamos, no quede nadie.... Ni nada.

----------


## Luján

No me extraña nada la noticia. Tal como tratamos nuestros ríos, lo raro es que quede alguna especie autóctona en el 2050.

----------


## No Registrado

La trucha en España es como el lince, un espejo, un escaparate para la pretección de los ríos.

 Creo que tan grave como la futura extinción de la trucha ibérica, es la actual extinción en muchas cuencas de sus especies autóctonas, y eso no es culpa del cambio climático.

----------

